# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  9. rodin

## Mukica

danas je Rodi rockas  :Very Happy: 
ja nemrem ic na recesijsku proslavicu pa cu samo rec - ko zna kakav bi mi zivot bio da nisam vec 8 godina Roda

fala rodi i rodama sto postoje  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Sretan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## srecica

Sretan Rodo!

----------


## jadro

sretan rodjendan  :Smile: ..i još 99, bar

----------


## anita_m

sretan rođendan :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## Bubica

sretan  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

Sretan rođendan RODI!

----------


## ana.m

Sretan rođendan!!!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

btw, pa kud prije...Pa kaj nije bilo nedavno 5 za 5???

----------


## Mukica

je
nedavno
prije 4 godine
sad jos 11 i nes sitno mjeseci pa bu 10 za 10

----------


## Lavinija

Sretan roćkas RODA!
bilo je super na 5 za 5, ko da je bilo ovo proljeće

----------


## vikki

Sretan rođendan  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## ana.m

> je
> nedavno
> prije 4 godine
> sad jos 11 i nes sitno mjeseci pa bu 10 za 10


Meni se čini kao da je bilo jučer...JAO!

----------


## Dragonfly

Sretan rođendan!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ninik

sretan!

----------


## jurisnik

Sretan ročkas!!!

----------


## darva

Sretan rodendan Rodi :Very Happy:

----------


## @n@

Sretan rođendan, najdraža Udrugo!!!  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

:Klap:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ma bravo-sretan rođendan!

----------

